# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Production, collaborative indusrtial robot, Franka Emika GmbH, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Franka Emika GmbH

franka.de/production

----------


## Airicist

FRANKA EMIKA R:EVOLUTION

Published on Apr 21, 2016




> “I am the first robot that builds itself. I assemble my body, connect the pieces, lift up and test my functionalities. Ready to go!
> 
> Why is this possible? My sense of touch, my truly smart design and my unique set of skills enable even the most unthinkable, a robot actually buidling itself.”

----------


## Airicist

Press-release "FRANKA EMIKA: Everybody’s Robot"
KBee announces the world’s first cost-efficient Industry 4.0 robot that everybody can program and safely use.

April 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

FRANKA EMIKA Demo Hannover Messe 2016

Published on Apr 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Franka: A Robot Arm That’s Safe, Low Cost, and Can Replicate Itself"
This factory robot can be trusted not to kill its human coworkers

by Erico Guizzo
December 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Franka Emika robot at Ideen Expo 2017

Published on Jul 10, 2017




> We firmly believe in the importance of education and learning through discovery and were honored to spend 9 days at the IdeenExpo 2017 - one of the biggest fairs in Hannover that attracts over 360.000 people. There, a group of student from Roberta Regiozentrum Hannover, BBSIme, BBS Neustadt and Leibniz Universitat Hannover could showcase what they learned by interacting with our highly sensitive robot FRANKA EMIKA, teaching it to perform various fun and not-so-easy tasks, with no previous experience in robotics to even younger visitors. Our team brought 7 demos and 8 robots – a personal record, to let the guests see how easy it is to operate FRANKA EMIKA. The students demonstrated such solutions as opening a bottle, assembling a flashlight in only 1 min., and producing colorful buttons with FRANKA EMIKA's help, among many other interesting tasks. The even younger guests of the fair could also take part in programming FRANKA. Many of them became excited and interested in the field of robotic engineering after visitning out booth.

----------


## Airicist

Panda by Franka Emika

Published on Apr 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "How Munich’s Franka Emika wants to reinvent industrial robotic assistants"

by Chris O'Brien
November 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist2

FRANKA PRODUCTION 3

May 5, 2022




> Think it, make it - the robotic automation tool for everyone.
> 
> Franka Production 3 is the force sensitive robot platform made in Germany,
> a system that ignites productivity for everyone who needs industrial robotics automation.

----------


## Airicist2

FRANKA RESEARCH 3 - the platform of choice for cutting-edge AI and Robotics Research

Nov 9, 2022




> Franka Emika released its next-generation robotic platform - Franka Research 3 - the platform of choice for cutting edge AI & Robotics research.
> 
> Franka Research 3 robotics system has all-you-need hardware and software to conduct your research at highest precision and reliability, with the world-class force sensitive robot arm with unique human arm-like dexterity, and full access to robot´s control and learning capabilities via FCI and DESK interfaces. On top, of the C++ interface libfranka, integration is seamless with the most popular ecosystems ROS, ROS2 and MATLAB & Simulink.

----------

